# Solved: VGA to HDMI cable on All-in-one-pc (Acer Aspire Z5761)



## alex31734 (Sep 9, 2011)

Basically I would like to connect my XBOX 360 to my Acer Aspire Z5761, today I purchased a VGA to HDMI cable, so I connected the VGA bit into my computer and the HDMI bit into the XBOX, so basically my question is, is there a way to display what is on the VGA port? And if this does not work what can I use to display my XBOX on my pc? For those that dont know an All-in-one-pc is where the actual PC bit is in the monitor.
Thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi alex31734, and welcome to TSG.

Two possible major problems ...

1) Is there anything in the computer's documentation that says that the VGA port can be used to input video? If not, it probably is output only.

2) Exactly what kind of VGA to HDMI cable did you get? HDMI uses only high speed serial digital data for the video and VGA only uses analog signals for the video. You would need some type of powered conversion box to go from one to the other.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You connected 2 output ports together. That's not going to work. Does the Acer have a display input port? Few computers do.


----------



## alex31734 (Sep 9, 2011)

It was a cable with HDMI slot on one end and VGA on the other, I connected the vga into pc and hdmi into xbox


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

It sounds like the only thing that cable is good for is to make money for the person selling it.


----------



## alex31734 (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww, do you have any idea on what I could use to connect my xbox to my computer? Seeing as that cable was fake. Also if it helps here is an image of the side of my computer where I can plug things in:

Please tell me if there are any other things that may help me, and also, is there a feature on computers that allows you to switch to VGA mode? Meaning that I will view whats connected to the VGA port?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Unless that computer came with an optional TV tuner installed, I believe that you are 100% screwed as far as getting any kind of external video source to show up on the screen.


----------



## alex31734 (Sep 9, 2011)

It does have a tv tuner installed, I can watch tv in windows media center if I plug in an antenna


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

According to the specs, there is no video *input* port. That means you cannot connect your Xbox to it.

http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/desktop/2011/acer/aspire/AspireZ5761/AspireZ5761sp2.shtml


----------



## alex31734 (Sep 9, 2011)

That is incorrect, if you see at the top of the page it says 'Following are the specifications for the Acer Aspire Z5761 notebook series.' Yet mine is an all-in-one-pc.


----------



## alex31734 (Sep 9, 2011)

Even if they are the right specs, cant I do it even if I have a tv tuner?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

That would have to be a typo on Acer's website. I've never heard of a laptop with a 23" display.

Look at the back of the computer. Do you see a video *input* port? If not, you can't use it as a display for anything.

I'm looking at the picture you posted, and I certainly don't see a video *input* port. The VGA port is a video *output* port. It's designed to send a video signal *from* your computer *to* another display. That's it.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

DoubleHelix said:


> That would have to be a typo on Acer's website. I've never heard of a laptop with a 23" display


It is an all-in-one desktop computer, not a laptop.



alex31734 said:


> Even if they are the right specs, cant I do it even if I have a tv tuner?


If your computer has the TV tuner input with just an antenna input, you could run audio and S-Video signals from the XBOX into an RF Modulator unit and then feed the modulator output into the tuner input on the computer. This would give you a crappy looking, roughly 640x480 resolution video on the computer.


----------



## alex31734 (Sep 9, 2011)

Wouldnt I be able to change the resolution? Or would it have to stay like that? Also would there be a delay if I done that? On a side note I was on the acer live chat help and they said maybe I could install a PCI card with a hdmi input and such.


----------



## alex31734 (Sep 9, 2011)

And is this what you were talking about? 
http://www.amazon.com/Xbox-360-Live-Wire-10-Unit/dp/B000BCEJUE
And lets say I connect it properly, how will I get it to display on my monitor? Surely when I press the power button it will run as a normal computer?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

alex31734 said:


> And is this what you were talking about?
> http://www.amazon.com/Xbox-360-Live-Wire-10-Unit/dp/B000BCEJUE
> And lets say I connect it properly, how will I get it to display on my monitor? Surely when I press the power button it will run as a normal computer?


The item in your link would do the job. If you read the reviews, you will see that the picture quality is not the best.

You might be better off with a composite video and stereo audio cable for the XBOX connecting to a better RF modulator that you might find here:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...tronics&field-keywords=RF+modulator&x=14&y=14
NOTE: You would need to do your own research into finding a suitable one.

As for how it will display on the computer screen, you answered your own question here:


alex31734 said:


> It does have a tv tuner installed, I can watch tv in windows media center if I plug in an antenna


The RF modulator output would connect to the antenna input of the tuner.


----------



## alex31734 (Sep 9, 2011)

And in my case that would be the only way to play XBOX right? I woldnt be able to switch TV tuner to something with a HDMI input?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

alex31734 said:


> Wouldnt I be able to change the resolution? Or would it have to stay like that? Also would there be a delay if I done that? On a side note I was on the acer live chat help and they said maybe I could install a PCI card with a hdmi input and such.





alex31734 said:


> And in my case that would be the only way to play XBOX right? I woldnt be able to switch TV tuner to something with a HDMI input?


Using a standard definition RF modulator, your would be limited to the approximately 640x480 resolution. The computer specs suggest the TV tuner may support higher resolution (DVB-T or ATSC format) digital TV inputs. You would need a compatible RF modulator and I am not familiar with any such products. Maybe someone else here could recommend and HD modulator. I would suspect that such a device with an HDMI input would not be inexpensive and could cost more than just getting a monitor with an HDMI input.

I did not see anything in the computer specs that mentioned an available PCI slot. You would need to investigate further.


----------



## alex31734 (Sep 9, 2011)

It doesnt have an 'available' PCI slot, but I could remove my current TV Tuner and possibly replace it with another. I may try that with the modulator though, Ill try look for a HD one. Also if its relevant I think my current TV Tuner is the AVerMedia H753 Hybrid Analog/DVBT.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You would need to see if the TV tuner option on the computer uses a standard PCI card inside the computer. If so, it might be possible to replace it with a PCI card that had some kind of HDMI input. Any software that came with the card may give you an option to display the incoming video full screen but you might have lagging issues if you are playing any kind of fast action game.


----------



## alex31734 (Sep 9, 2011)

Why would it lag though? Surely if it came straight straight from the cable into the hdmi input it should to the opposite.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The incoming video is not going directly to the screen. Software needs to process the incoming video data and then feed it to the video controller driving screen. The delay may be small but there will be some delay.


----------



## alex31734 (Sep 9, 2011)

Aah, and I asked around and I found out that an RF modulator with the 3wire imput is better than a straight XBOX 360 cable


----------



## alex31734 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for all your help, I know that I may have been a bit troublesome, but hopefully this will help other people in the same situation. Is there a way for me to close this thread now? Right before I close it, I assume the '3 wire' is The red, yellow and white cable?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes, the three wire input is usually color coded red for the right audio, white for the left audio and yellow for the composite video.

If your game unit has an S-video output and you get a modulator that has and S-video input, you may get a slightly better picture than using composite video.


----------

